# Oil and Gas news resources



## tom82 (29 September 2013)

Can anyone recommend any oil and gas news websites?

Thanks.


----------



## tom82 (25 October 2013)

Guess not.


----------



## Jackass (26 October 2013)

http://www.upstreamonline.com

Not sure exactly what your after, there are more technical publications out there but the above is a good place to start for general information. Not endorsing the content of the site, DYOR ect. ect.


----------



## tom82 (26 October 2013)

Jackass said:


> http://www.upstreamonline.com
> 
> Not sure exactly what your after, there are more technical publications out there but the above is a good place to start for general information. Not endorsing the content of the site, DYOR ect. ect.




Thanks for that. I am aware of upstream. I think I'm looking for a combination of sites.
What are some others you know of?
I know of youroilandgasnews.com, rigzone.
Thanks.


----------



## Jackass (27 October 2013)

http://www.longstreath.com

Is a site aimed at those who work as divers in the offshore oil and gas industry. Also has a good collection of links to other sites. Be warned you will have to work out a very off colour sense of humour in the forums. Would not rely on this site to much for hard factual news, but more what people who are actually working in the industry are thinking.
Also without knowing your background not sure if this is relevant but do you have access to a university library database or an engineering background? Some of the academic engineering journals might be relevant but they can be a very dry read as well as hard to understand without the proper training.
Other sites you could look at are the major companies. Think Shell, Woodside, Chevron, BP ect.

As usual not endorsing the content of the above sites, DYOR ect. ect.


----------



## tom82 (27 October 2013)

Jackass said:


> http://www.longstreath.com
> 
> Is a site aimed at those who work as divers in the offshore oil and gas industry. Also has a good collection of links to other sites. Be warned you will have to work out a very off colour sense of humour in the forums. Would not rely on this site to much for hard factual news, but more what people who are actually working in the industry are thinking.
> Also without knowing your background not sure if this is relevant but do you have access to a university library database or an engineering background? Some of the academic engineering journals might be relevant but they can be a very dry read as well as hard to understand without the proper training.
> ...




Thanks. Yeah, no access to uni or academic publications.


----------



## noirua (11 October 2021)

Young: Trinidad and Tobago can benefit from high oil, gas prices this winter​CLINT CHAN TACK MONDAY 27 SEPTEMBER 2021

Https://newsday.co.tt/2021/09/27/young-trinidad-and-tobago-can-benefit-from-high-oil-gas-prices-this-winter/​


----------

